# Best bow press?



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

What is the best press out today to press ALL bows?


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

You will get several different answers on this. There are actually a few really versitile ones out there but none of these are cheap. Do plenty of homework before the purchase. There are 4 that I will recommend anyone taking a look at. HTM, Sureloc, Last Chance and the E.L.P., in no certain order of course :wink: Everyones needs and preferences differ.


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

anything from apple?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

iawalleyeguy said:


> anything from apple?


Apple makes *fairly* decent stuff, and I have a couple of their presses. My E model is a good ten+ years old, and has seen a fair amount of use over that time. My Edge has been modified with a turnbuckle to allow limb/rigging swaps, and is fine for home use, or just putting a twist in a cable or string. It's not a high volume shop tool. For the cost, they are OK.

That said, when it comes to presses, you get what you pay for. It's as simple as what's in your wallet.

If I hit the lottery tonite, I'll send the folks at EZ press a check.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I really like my Power Press. That has turned out to be the best investment I have made in a long time. Literally seconds to press my x forces or money makers. 

Also no need to readjust for different bows.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I like sootballs linear press.Fingers are first rate and he also has a draw board attachment.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Check out the Bow-A-Constrictor by Buckeyearcherysolutions.com.Great workmanship and also has an optional on board drawing machine.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

From AT'ers, the ones I really like are:

1. yet2big's Caution Bar Press, which will be produced again next year
2. sootball's press
3. Omni Straightline Press


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Nite Hawk Press*

No matter how you look at it the Nite Hawk press is the best. It presses all bows and is recomended by Mathews. 

The great thing it is portable. Which means you will never get into a bind needing a press.

Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and watch the videos.

Take care and buy smart.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

watermedic23 said:


> I really like my Power Press. That has turned out to be the best investment I have made in a long time. Literally seconds to press my x forces or money makers.
> 
> Also no need to readjust for different bows.


I second the power press.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

ken Johnson said:


> No matter how you look at it the Nite Hawk press is the best.


You have got to be kidding. I'd never get any of my real bow work done if I had to use that thing. It is just too slow. And not easy to put on and off the bow which is necessary for most in-the-shop bow work.

Now it might be fine for an emergency in-the-field press, but that is what my Bowmaster is for and it is much faster to setup and press than the Night Hawk.

Ray


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Bar none the Bow-A-Constrictor. The ELP is also super and presses in the same fashion as the Bow-A-Constrictor. Both are superior to any other press made.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Hammer0419 said:


> Bar none the Bow-A-Constrictor. The ELP is also super and presses in the same fashion as the Bow-A-Constrictor. Both are superior to any other press made.


How are they superior to any other press made?


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

fletched said:


> How are they superior to any other press made?


The way they press the limbs. They both put equal pressure on both limbs at the same time. They close inward, they do not pull down on a riser, and they are not just pushing on the tips of the limbs. They also give full access to the cams (no fingers in the way) for greater room to work. They also both offer draw attachments. I personally wouldn't use anything else but that is just my opinion.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Hammer0419 said:


> The way they press the limbs. They both put equal pressure on both limbs at the same time. They close inward, they do not pull down on a riser, and they are not just pushing on the tips of the limbs. They also give full access to the cams (no fingers in the way) for greater room to work. They also both offer draw attachments. I personally wouldn't use anything else but that is just my opinion.


There are a lot of great presses on the market. Just to say the one particular press is superior to all others isn't true. It may be your opinion but difinately not a fact. I am sure it is a good press. Several manufactors will endorse several different presses. Htm makes a great press, so does sureloc and last chance. I wouldn't have a probelm using any of these presses. I have seen the youtube video of the constrictor and it does look like another good choice.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

fletched said:


> There are a lot of great presses on the market. Just to say the one particular press is superior to all others isn't true. It may be your opinion but difinately not a fact. I am sure it is a good press. Several manufactors will endorse several different presses. Htm makes a great press, so does sureloc and last chance. I wouldn't have a probelm using any of these presses. I have seen the youtube video of the constrictor and it does look like another good choice.


It is just my opinion. But I have also tried the finger tip press, and the Sureloc and to me they just don't compare to the Bow-A. Strictly from my experience of using both. The HTM is a very sweet looking press but out of my price range. I know that is the press Crackers uses.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sootballs press


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Ray Klefstad*

Ray, I do not think much of any one who talks out of ignorance. This is a email I recieved from someone with experience using the Nite Hawk Press.

“Ken, 
Hi from Australia. I was just about resigned to send my X-Foce bow 
back to the Australian PSE agent some 3,000km away to have a new string 
fitted, when I saw your ad on youtube. Your press looked like it would do what no other portable press would do, press an X-Force bow safely. 

When it arrived I was not disappointed what a great little piece of engineering, both well thought out and well made. I can't think of any bow it wouldn't press. If you own a X-Force bow you shouldn't go hunting without one. 

Congratulations on a great innovation. 

Peter Cook”

And another who tested the Nite Hawk Press.

Ken,

We're finishing up the review Without getting into too much of the review
itself, the press is the best portable press we've seen to date! In fact,
it's so simple and easy to use that we use it for most (if not all) of the
bows we need to set-up for review. Definitely a winner and the review was
easy to write. We appreciate your support of Heritage Hunters and look
forward to promoting your press. If there's anything more we can do to
help, please let us know.

-Dale
www.theheritagehunters.com

Why you spoke as you did I do not understand. 

Next time please keep to a subject you have experience with.

Thank you, and good luck. Ken


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*press*

I agree with blue glide on soot balls press. do a search under the classified section for sootball


----------

